# Corona 19. What are the real Questions?



## Daveevan34 (4 Apr 2020)

Why did this happen?
Who's going to foot the bill?
Essentially everyone has stopped working. We can't work we'll be fined.

What is your country doing to you? And what if anything will they do for you? What do these lists look like?

Stay at home.

But who is working? Why? And is it equal pay?
Should you be registered as an Essential worker and be compensated accordingly. And why not?

Why should anyone pay nonessential Bill's? What are these?
Car & House tax  & insurance
Morgage
Electricity
Water
Should these be frozen, suspended like the country?

I have bill's falling in my letterbox and automatically deducted as if alls good.

I dont know all the questions but I have more than answers. Am I over thinking? Or is there a place for a real and healthy debate somewhere else and out of the way?

Does a non working state employed worker become a burden?  If not why not? And possibly when? And should they be demoted to non essential worker?

I'm teaching my own kids!

Who will benefit if not the citizens? 
For their working, their patience during redundancy, their job loss, their personal loss.

Who will benefit? Because the loss is ongoing and theres no end in sight.


----------



## torblednam (4 Apr 2020)

Have you been at the sherry?


----------



## NewEdition (4 Apr 2020)

All will be grand in the end... unless the zombies get you first


----------



## twofor1 (4 Apr 2020)

torblednam said:


> Have you been at the sherry?


Sounds more like weed to me.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2020)

Is rambling one of the symptoms of Covid-19? 

Brendan


----------



## Daveevan34 (4 Apr 2020)

Sorry maybe this thread should be moved over to the corona virus thread. Maybe there I can moan about how I have no job or how my wife is worried because shes an essential worker and worries she may inadvertently spread the virus to someone she loves that cant fight it. This is the Tax thread isn't it? What at the moment is the greatest tax if not this virus? Tax look up the definition. Were all there.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2020)

Hi Dave

You posted in some other forum and so I moved it here as it was about Coronavirus. 

The way you have written it is funny, so sorry for finding it amusing. 

If you have a specific question which you want help on,  it's probably better to be specific. 

There is a general mood of anxiety affecting everyone.  This can be health anxiety and/or financial anxiety.  

For most people, it will work out ok in the end.  We might be paying for it for a long time, but we will recover.

Brendan


----------

